# Wird Youtube immer anspruchsloser seit der Kommerzialisierung?



## hamsterfan83 (14. April 2017)

Youtube war einmal eine Community, wo die user videos erstellt haben, ohne eine gewinnabsicht dabei zu erzielen und haben die Videos aus leidenschaft produziert und weil sie ihre meisterwerke mit der Welt teilen wollten. Ich habe Youtube in den anfangsjahren noch richtig genoßen aber seitdem der laden von google übernommen wurde, gefällt mir die Seite garnicht mehr.

Mir kommt es so vor und sicherlich ist es auch so, das die meisten Youtuber bei ihren Videos einfach nur noch ihre Gewinnabsicht verfolgen und ein müll video nach dem anderen hochladen, um die leute billig zu unterhalten und das schnelle Geld zu machen.

Besonders aufdringlich sind auch immer die Videobeschreibungen, die bis zum erbrechen voll gepackt sind mit affiliate links.

Ich finde, das Niveau ist extrem gesunken und ich verstehe nicht, warum Youtube diese schlechten Kanäle, wie z.b. Apored und co. so extrem nach oben pushen. Die haben für mich überhaupt keinen unterhaltungswert. Die Kanäle, die immer auf den startseiten von Youtube promotet werden, machen auf mich den Eindruck, das sie nur zur verblödung der Jugend dienen.

Was meint ihr dazu? Vielleicht erinnert sich der ein oder andere von euch noch an die goldenen Jahre von Youtube, wo man noch richtig spass an der ganzen Sache hatte, bevor die kommerzialisierung begonnen hat.


----------



## Tikume (14. April 2017)

Die Leute wollen es und es wird geschaut. Der Vorteil heutzutage ist doch: Niemand zwingt dich es zu schauen und es gibt genug Alternativen. Wo ist also das Problem?


----------



## hamsterfan83 (14. April 2017)

das problem ist einfach, das die leute, besonders jüngere zuschauer, sich diesen müll anschauen, weil kleine kinder ja nicht wissen, was gut für sie ist. Und so schauen sie sich die promoteten inhalte von youtube an und werden in jungen jahren in ihrer psyche vergiftet. und genau das ist das problem oder wie denkst du darüber?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. April 2017)

Du hattest dich schon über Videospiele beschwert und gebe dir einfach den gleichen Rat - warum guckst du dir es an, wenn es dich anscheinend aufregt ? Wenn mir Videos von deinen genannten YouTubern empfohlen werden gucke ich sie mir nicht an. Und sich jetzt über die Jugend aufzuregen ist schon witzig. Erinnere dich mal zurück an deine Kindheit und was für Shit du witzig interessant fandest. Natürlich ist das alles stumpf heutzutage, aber auf sowas steht halt die Jugend. Einfacher und zugänglicher Humor und Entertainment. Nur weil DU es nicht unterhaltsam findest bedeutet es nicht, dass es keinen Platz im Netz verdient hat.

Du bist einfach zu alt. Merke ich auch immer wieder, wenn ich doch aus versehen auf so ein Video klicke. Und "goldene Jahre" hatte YouTube nie. Kommerzialisierung und Internet gehen Hand in Hand. Sei es auf Facebook, YouTube oder anderen Plattformen. Sobald jemand erkennt, dass man mit etwas ne breite Zuschauerschaft erreichen kann, versucht man damit Geld zu machen.


----------



## Tikume (14. April 2017)

das problem ist einfach, das die leute, besonders jüngere zuschauer, sich diesen müll anschauen, weil kleine kinder ja nicht wissen, was gut für sie ist. 

 

Die könnten ja stattdessen einfach diese Computerspiele gucken die keiner für bedenklich hält, oder eine anspruchsvolle TV-Show wie Mitten im Leben oder was es da so gibt 

 

 

Ganz ehrlich: Ich stimme Dir zu - es gibt sehr viel Schrott da draußen. Aber guckst Du nur Dokumentationen auf Arte und liest Krieg und Frieden?

Und Kinder sollten sowas wie Eltern haben die erzieherischen Einfluss haben.


----------



## spectrumizer (15. April 2017)

Die Ironie an der Sache ist seine Signatur. Beschwert sich, dass YouTube immer niveau- und anspruchsloser wird, hat aber einen Link zu einem YouTube-Video in seiner Signatur, wo ein Hamster versucht ein Samenkorn zu angeln.


----------



## Ogil (15. April 2017)

Immerhin schreien die Hamster nicht ins Mikro und sie haben auch keine Boob-Cam!

 

Ich denke es geht dem Hamsterfan auch mehr um die Kommerzialisierung und die Folgen dieser. Heute werden private Videos nicht mehr aus Spass gemacht - sondern weil Dingsda-Hutzbutz mit Videos nach Schema F auch trölf Millionen Follower hat und Milchbubi12 nicht nur davon leben kann, sondern sogar Millionär geworden ist. Und wenn die das können, dann kann man das ja selbst auch - und "produziert" seine eigenen 0815-Videos nach Schema F. Weil da aber 1 Video keine 10000 Views bekommt, macht man halt 100 Videos mit jeweils 100 Views um auf den gleichen fetten Werbe-Euro zu kommen.

 

Nun kann man freilich sagen, dass das Problem die User sind - und zu einem Großteil stimme ich da auch zu. Aber letztlich ist es die Plattform (hier also Youtube), welche eine Monetarisierung der selbst erstellten Videos erlaubt. Würde man das eingrenzen (also z.B. erst ab einer höher angesetzten Mindestanzahl von Views/Abonnenten überhaupt etwas ausschütten) könnte man zumindest diese Hobby-Kommerzialisierung eingrenzen und dem Masse-statt-Qualität einen Riegel vorschieben.

 

Ich finde die Entwicklung auch nicht gut. Letztlich ist es aber auch so, dass ich mir den Kram einfach nicht anschaue und gut.


----------



## Tikume (15. April 2017)

https://www.golem.de/news/videoportal-werbung-auf-youtube-nur-noch-fuer-groessere-kanaele-1704-127209.html

 

Aber das ist relativ egal. Wieviele Abonennten hat der Typ nochmal? 

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/feb/15/youtube-pewdiepie-thinks-death-to-all-jews-joke-laughing-yet

 

Und auch deutsche Qualitätsproduktionen wie die von Dagi Bee haben über 3 Millionen Abos.

 

Und wie ich auch schon schrieb: Für Scheiße braucht es kein Youtube, da reicht schon das gute alte Fernsehen. Und nicht nur die Privaten, solche Sendungen werden von unseren Gebühren finanziert um die Grundversorgung sicher zustellen.

 

Und wenn Ihr euch selbst hinterfragt, bin ich sicher ihr hab auch schon mal Schrott angeschaut. Und Sei es nur etwas das andere Leute als Schrott betrachten. Für mich gehören z.B. alle Let's Plays dazu.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. April 2017)

Ich bin froh das es youtube gibt, wo könnte ich sonst Magogans Lets Plays gucken?

Mal im ernst, nutze youtube nur noch für LoFi und Tutorials für mein Hobby. Youtube Deutschland hat mich zu sehr emotional ausgelenkt. Tanzverbot ist stabil, genau wie der Lard. Der Rest geht mir nur auf die Eier.


----------



## Aun (16. April 2017)

bitch du schaust doch eh nur dagibeetv 24/7 und dein hobby ist doch was für verpickelte neureiche.....
 

 


Ich bin froh das es youtube gibt, wo könnte ich sonst Magogans Lets Plays gucken?

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. April 2017)

Der Boy kann stolz von sich sagen, er habe nicht einen einzigen Pickel! Leider ist er aber auch weder urreich noch neureich und in der Zukunft schonmal gar nicht.


----------



## vfeil (18. April 2017)

Naja, ich finde youtube nicht schlecht, nur sollte man besser filtern. Ich will nicht immer den Beautyquatsch oder Tutorial sehen. Mir wird das aber trotzdem in die Playlist gesetzt...


----------



## spectrumizer (18. April 2017)

Ja, die "Empfehlungsfunktion" ist echt für'n Ar*** ... ein Mal ein "Flat Earth"  Video angeschaut, schon denkt YouTube ich bin auch ein Flachhirn.


----------



## vfeil (12. Mai 2017)

Ist ja noch alles in der Bearbeitung... sehe aber jetzt auch viel mehr Mist das ich filtern muss.


----------

